# Expired Permanent Resident Card (ACR 13a)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

A friend of mine who is also an expatriate here in the Philippines recently noticed that his ACR card had been expired for approximately one month, without him realizing it. This friend of mine was under the impression that his ACR card would never expire so long as he went to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration each February, and paid his annual report fee of 300 pesos. 

However, as it turns out the annual report fee does not automatically renew an expat's ACR card, and these two things are completely separate. This particular fellow paid several late fees for allowing his ACR card to expire, and the staff at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration said that it may take several months for his new card to processed.

Has anyone else ever encountered a problem like this? If an ACR card is allowed to accidentally expire, then how long does it usually take to receive the new replacement card


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The 13a ACR is a 5 year card, it is our responsibility to keep up with the dates. 

Getting the ACR card always seems to take 2 or 3 months. Whether it was tourist or 13a (I have had many ACRs ha ha). Other than perhaps a late fee I cannot see any big issue with it expiring, though. Back on a tourist visa I had one expire and BI would not take my application until my next extension - 2 months late. On that one there was no late fee, even.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> A friend of mine who is also an expatriate here in the Philippines recently noticed that his ACR card had been expired for approximately one month, without him realizing it. This friend of mine was under the impression that his ACR card would never expire so long as he went to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration each February, and paid his annual report fee of 300 pesos.
> 
> However, as it turns out the annual report fee does not automatically renew an expat's ACR card, and these two things are completely separate. This particular fellow paid several late fees for allowing his ACR card to expire, and the staff at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration said that it may take several months for his new card to processed.
> 
> Has anyone else ever encountered a problem like this? If an ACR card is allowed to accidentally expire, then how long does it usually take to receive the new replacement card


I'm curious, what office did he go to?

When I got my 13a in Balanga they told me as far as they knew, the renewals could only be done in the main office.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> I'm curious, what office did he go to?
> 
> When I got my 13a in Balanga they told me as far as they knew, the renewals could only be done in the main office.


are you referring to 13a visa? can this be processed in Balanga Don?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> are you referring to 13a visa? can this be processed in Balanga Don?


Yes, they started just before I got mine. Closest to Subic. Nice folks there.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> are you referring to 13a visa? can this be processed in Balanga Don?


Also, they were not listed in the BI directory as doing 13A at the time. My wife called all the offices close by and they said they did it at Balanga, so we went there.

I just checked and it still does not have 13a under Balanga, so call them first.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Late renewal*



DonAndAbby said:


> I'm curious, what office did he go to?
> 
> When I got my 13a in Balanga they told me as far as they knew, the renewals could only be done in the main office.


He's from Cebu, some of the offices on the other islands are full service or rated "Class A" so they can process the 13a application and card renewals.


----------

